# My New Srs



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I just received my new Royal Camo SRS from Roger. It is a deceptively small slingshot that is expertly crafted and shoots like a dream It fits my hand like it was made precisely to my specifications. Truly an impressive piece of work made by an qually impressive individual. Roger is a gentleman and a courteous professional. A great person who was willing to assist me in all aspects of slingshot shooting. As this was my first acquisition he has helped me immensely in my understanding of the shooting process, and my understanding of the complimentary issues of slingshot ownership, including band/tube selection, pouch set up, aiming, etc. Roger is truly as asset to the community and deserves our support and respect. Thank you Roger for an excellent product! Jim


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Yes, you are correct about Roger, a true gentleman...enjoy your new SRS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats







That's the way to do business.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats on your new slingshot from Roger. His work is top notch and so is he. Enjoy your shooting.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Good shot.....!!


----------

